# light meter



## shiftd (Dec 8, 2002)

I am interested in buying a light meter. Do you have any recommendation? please recommend the cheapest but the best. Should the reading be in lux or lumens or candela or Fc? Please help. I am really blind in this kind of thing.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 8, 2002)

Wavetek's "Meterman" LM631...See this thread and click on the pic of the LM for details and sale price. They are offering a free DMM on orders over $50 (the LM is on sale for $84, regularly $99) but you have to be sure to use the "promotional code" on page 2 of your order form for the free DMM. There is a link to the free DMM at the top of the meter description page. 

Reads Lux/Footcandles, has peak/hold, auto range to 20K Lux/FC...read the specs on the site.

There are less expensive meters on the market, do a search for "light meter" on the Forum. I think a couple others are mentioned for a lesser price. I like Wavetek, several others here on the Forums use this meter also.


----------

